# What size tires for '68 Town & Country trike?



## Alienbaby17 (Mar 22, 2015)

Earlier today I bought a 1968 Schwinn Town & Country tricycle. It's a bit of a project but is mostly all there. It is however missing the tires. Prior to buying it the seller told me he believed it should have 26" X 1 3/8" tires. When I got it home I looked more closely. I believe the wheels are actually 24" not 26". 

When I measured across the diameter of the wheel it is approximately 22". I have a 1968 Schwinn Racer with 26" X 1 3/8" tires. The wheels on the trike are definitely about two inches less in diameter. 

I believe the wheels on the trike are original to the trike. They have the standard Schwinn knurling around the center of the rim. I can't however find any consistent information about what size tires these trikes originally had. I know the Schwinns of this era take tires that are specific only to Schwinns so I want to get the right size.

Can anyone positively tell me for certain what I need?

I think I might want 24" X 1 3/8" for S6 rims but I'm not positive.

Thanks in advance,
Jay


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2015)

No stampings on the rims? What's the width of the rim measuring across the top? The S-7 is 1 1/4" across the top and I'm pretty sure the T&C's used a 24" S-7 during that time.

I may be wrong on the S-7's, seems the catalogs say it uses the sports touring tires so an S-5 rim. An S-6 uses 1 1/4 tire as in the 10 speeds.

An S-5 will have a raised section in the middle where an S-6 rim is flat. The S-5 takes a tire with an ISO 547, not the more common 540. 

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/kenda-s-5-24-x-1-3-8-x-1-1-4-black-steel-tire


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, GTs58.

I gave up on the front wheel which is currently off the trike and checked the rear two. Sure enough after a little steel wool near the valve stem hole I was able to read the stamping on one rim and it said, "Schwinn Tubular S-5".


----------

